# Great day on DD



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Had a great day on DD. Didnt want to stop but had to pick up my son from school. I know DD gets a lot of hate here so I thought I might put something positive out there for a change


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been having some great days dashing myself. For some reason Tuesday was amazing.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Had a great day on DD. Didnt want to stop but had to pick up my son from school. I know DD gets a lot of hate here so I thought I might put something positive out there for a change


Does that include peak pay bonus?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Does that include peak pay bonus?


$4/order from 8:16-11:30 am. Made an extra 9/$36


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've also noticed quite an increase in cash tips. There is more chatter from the customers about DD's pay model since it's become publicized. Some are saying they're going to stop using DD. We have to tell them, NO, don't stop using them, just tip in cash if you want to tip. If they stop using DD it will hurt us more than the pay model. I think it's gonna change in the very near future. 

I went the first month of Dashing before I got a cash tip and now I'm getting them everyday. Words getting out.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I've also noticed quite an increase in cash tips. There is more chatter from the customers about DD's pay model since it's become publicized. Some are saying they're going to stop using DD. We have to tell them, NO, don't stop using them, just tip in cash if you want to tip. If they stop using DD it will hurt us more than the pay model. I think it's gonna change in the very near future.
> 
> I went the first month of Dashing before I got a cash tip and now I'm getting them everyday. Words getting out.


Ive def been getting more cash tips too, word has def spread about their pay model. I used to only get 1-2/week now I get at least 1 per day. Its cool getting cash tips on DD since you cant really tell who tipped in app nice bonus


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Words getting out.


And when the word gets out enough, DD will likely change their pay model or their fee model. They can't sustain paying the entire guarantee themselves. They are counting on customers tipping and paying some of it for them. So as more customers tip in cash, they will be forced to either cut the guaranteed amount or raise the delivery fee for customers.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I've also noticed quite an increase in cash tips. There is more chatter from the customers about DD's pay model since it's become publicized. Some are saying they're going to stop using DD. We have to tell them, NO, don't stop using them, just tip in cash if you want to tip. If they stop using DD it will hurt us more than the pay model. I think it's gonna change in the very near future.
> 
> I went the first month of Dashing before I got a cash tip and now I'm getting them everyday. Words getting out.


Doordash sent a email out and hopefully they will change the pay model.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Best week in a while plus a decent amount of cash tips. Hopefully this carries over to this week.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have noticed cash tips as well. I did a walmart trip the other day. I got a notification the other day that they tipped 7 bucks... Guess what DD did..they replaced the guarntee with the tip....DD has slowed way down this week. I use to be able to pull 200 a day. now I have a hard time pulling a hundred.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> I have noticed cash tips as well. I did a walmart trip the other day. I got a notification the other day that they tipped 7 bucks... Guess what DD did..they replaced the guarntee with the tip....DD has slowed way down this week. I use to be able to pull 200 a day. now I have a hard time pulling a hundred.


Did you ever look at the customer side of a DD order?


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

So, for door dash delivery, you'll get customer's tip + $1 or the guaranteed amount, which ever is more.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

My first 3 days. 27 deliveries. 2.22 - 2.24. 
Comes to $3.50 per delivery, plus $4.25 tip average per each.










YTD, 2.22 - 3.24 part time 7 days/week except 2 days I didn't drive.
28 days, 6 hours/day average, 281 deliveries


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not too shabby.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Had a great day on DD. Didnt want to stop but had to pick up my son from school. I know DD gets a lot of hate here so I thought I might put something positive out there for a change


hey uberboy glad to see you're doing good on doordash..I'm still mainly uber still got high boost all day....wish post mates would get there shit together..they're going to get swallowed up...they lowered pay here to .74 a mile & .07 a minute....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> hey uberboy glad to see you're doing good on doordash..I'm still mainly uber still got high boost all day....wish post mates would get there shit together..they're going to get swallowed up...they lowered pay here to .74 a mile & .07 a minute....


Damn nice man take advantage of that boost. I'm still out here grinding on DD GH and PM. No more UE for me unless they give me some good promotions


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn nice man take advantage of that boost. I'm still out here grinding on DD GH and PM. No more UE for me unless they give me some good promotions


Did Postmates lower their rates in Baltimore


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Best week in a while plus a decent amount of cash tips. Hopefully this carries over to this week.


Not bad, UB. Almost like a real job 

I don't think I could handle 40hrs though. I did 36 between UE and GH once and it put me off driving for two weeks 

I've got a lot going on, though. My "happy medium" is 15-20/week. I generally make $300-$400 between UE and GH.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Did Postmates lower their rates in Baltimore


No still the same rates



dlearl476 said:


> Not bad, UB. Almost like a real job :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think I could handle 40hrs though. I did 36 between UE and GH once and it put me off driving for two weeks :biggrin:
> 
> I've got a lot going on, though. My "happy medium" is 15-20/week. I generally make $300-$400 between UE and GH.


I also did @20 hours total on GH and PM. This gig is pretty stress free. No one looking over my shoulder and listen to radio/music all day


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's the week before and last week. I'm being lazy this week so it's gonna really be off from the normal grind. I talked myself into driving minimally this week for the reason I deserve it lol. I'll regret that conversation with myself, I'm sure.
The $930 week ended up being over a grand with cash tips.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Some narghly driving there.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Here's the week before and last week. I'm being lazy this week so it's gonna really be off from the normal grind. I talked myself into driving minimally this week for the reason I deserve it lol. I'll regret that conversation with myself, I'm sure.
> The $930 week ended up being over a grand with cash tips.
> View attachment 307397
> 
> View attachment 307398


Damn nice man grinding hard I see. I drive 55-60 hours/week, mostly DD but some GH and PM


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn nice man grinding hard I see. I drive 55-60 hours/week, mostly DD but some GH and PM


Doordash killing me on the wait time at restaurants....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Doordash killing me on the wait time at restaurants....





downeybrook said:


> Doordash killing me on the wait time at restaurants....


DD is usually the best at being on time around here. GH is by far the worst


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn nice man grinding hard I see. I drive 55-60 hours/week, mostly DD but some GH and PM


Yeah, 60hrs isn't so bad spread out over 7 days. About 8.5hrs a day I guess. It goes by quick when it's busy. I rarely sit for very long. It's usually one after another after another. That's what I like about DD in my market. 
Great work yourself @uberboy1212. Make that money lol


----------

